# campground suggestion



## boughtbylove (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi,
I am trying to plan a camping trip and am looking for suggestions for good campgrounds. I would like a place that has lots of options for fishing but also stuff for a wife and some adolescent boys. Looking for a place in KY or possibly Ohio? Thanks.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

check out Carter Caves State Park, we really liked it. may not be enough around for your wife but you and the boys should like it. maybe next trip let the wife pick, we kinda take it time about if one of us has a place they want to go but the other is not to keen on it. it all works out in the end.


----------



## dholiday (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi, In Kentucky there are great campgrounds to find and some filthy campgroud surprises. Those I can describe great offer pleasing amenties and hookups you would need while on your stay. Some filthy ones have dirty toilet and showers and picnic tables that you need to hammer. I would suggest Kamptown RV Resort because of the quality of their amenities. Swimming pool, volleyball ground. Some gameroom for your boys. Well you can also do fishing. Indeed they have great stuff and what I love is the full hookups which wasn't offered by other resorts. Or an alternative is in Calvert City which is called Cypress Lakes RV Park. Good Luck


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 17, 2010)

Try this link out it has campgrounds all over the USA, It is neat.

RV Parks and Campgrounds - RV Clubs


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

We have a directory on the site to you can look through.

Campground Reviews


----------

